# Ravenna Fur Sale



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Just got off the phone with my "secret" source :lol: Sale still going on (lots of fur)sounds like the rats are still strong ($6-7ish)and beaver doing better (did'nt get $ amount)Just thought i'd pass-on the info


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

I was going to run down there, but did not. It will be interesting to see the final results & numbers that went through the sale today.


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

I was there this morning. Prices seemed to be ok. Rats were doing good.


----------



## chucky22250 (Feb 2, 2008)

ed there usually is alot of fur at that sale...did they say about how much longer they thought the sale would go on as you can see i didnt go?


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

I was told very late (10pm-later)think he said 80 some lots,and they were in the 30's when I talked to him at 5:30 or so.


----------



## chucky22250 (Feb 2, 2008)

sounds like a long night then and i am glad i didnt go to buy anything...


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow ... I was expecting it to be somewhat down.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Check-out the thread on t-mann about the FHA auction.$12.50 top on rats with run of the mill large going for $8.00


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

The sale ended at 10:30 pm. A LONG day. The auctioneers were absolutely terrible. Please lets not have them again. I heard that the rat ave. $$ would be higher than the FHA sale. The $12 rats sound good, however, there were only a little over 30 of them out of 40,000 rats offered. strictly an advertising gimmick.


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

Is the top, adv. and low posted some where? I heard a budy of mine got $20 and $25 for put up **** the other day over in kingston, his adverage was over $15+ I guess.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

furandhides said:


> The sale ended at 10:30 pm. A LONG day. The auctioneers were absolutely terrible. Please lets not have them again. I heard that the rat ave. $$ would be higher than the FHA sale. The $12 rats sound good, however, there were only a little over 30 of them out of 40,000 rats offered. strictly an advertising gimmick.


Good auctioneers make the sale. They have to keep the buyers on there toes and not standing there shooting the breeze with each other. If they drop a fast gavel a few times the buyers pay attention to what is going on. [Not meaning any buyer in particular, furandhides Most of the buyers that were there when I worked/managed the sale are no longer in business].

I can remember the first day the Christofferson brothers came to try out at the auction. It was not long and the prices started to rise and the buyers had to stay on there toes if they wanted in on the bidding. A few lots before my lot came up the old auctioner could see the writing on the wall that he would be losing his job and took the mike away from Greg. I ended up having to pull my rats because the price took a sudden drop because of the auctioner.

The young fellow that was there the last time I was at Ravenna was good. No messing around, he was there to sell fur. The best I had seen since Greg and his brother resigned. 

We used to run 100 plus lots on Sat and be done around 11 and another 50 to 60 lots on Sunday.


----------



## chucky22250 (Feb 2, 2008)

multibeard,
furandhides is saying it from a buyers stand point,if the auctioner is taking longer then he should it makes for a long day...this is part of the reason i didnt want to come when i knew it would take so long and then to have a 3hr drive back to the east side of the state...


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

multibeard said:


> I can remember the first day the Christofferson brothers came to try out at the auction. It was not long and the prices started to rise and the buyers had to stay on there toes if they wanted in on the bidding. A few lots before my lot came up the old auctioner could see the writing on the wall that he would be losing his job and took the mike away from Greg. I ended up having to pull my rats because the price took a sudden drop because of the auctioner.


Greg may have actually been there ... visiting. I talked to him mid week and he was thinking about heading down, to visit.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

chucky22250 said:


> multibeard,
> furandhides is saying it from a buyers stand point,if the auctioner is taking longer then he should it makes for a long day...this is part of the reason i didnt want to come when i knew it would take so long and then to have a 3hr drive back to the east side of the state...


I know what f&h was saying. 

If the sale is draged out it is the fault of the auctioneer, looking at it from either the buyers or sellers stand point. If he does not keep things moving a sale goes south. Prices drop and every one gets bored standing around waiting for the gavel to fall on each lots. 

I was involved with the sale for some where around 20 years. Standing at the end of the table waiting for the gavel to fall on each lot so I could bag it gave me a pretty close insight on what was going on.

If you keep the bidders at any auction on there toes, they pay attention and make there bids instead of the auctioneer having to beg them to make there bids.

Ed ----I wish I could have gone down yesterday to meet with some old freinds and especially Greg if he was there. I might have been able to get Greg to give the auctioneer some lessons on how to sell fur. Ya missed a pretty good wild game dinner in Hespertucky last night. Dang thing comes the same weekend as the sale. Best tasting rat I have ever ate.


----------

